# S-Max titanium X Sport 240ps v diesel mpg????



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Have a need for a larger family car and have discounted the 7 seat 4x4's leaving me the SMax.

Driven one and liked it, but was keen to see if any one on here has experience of the real world mpg?.

Ideally I'd love the 240ps power shift petrol and 34mpg seems fine,however is this realistic?, can't find any real world info on it.

If its in the 20's in reality I'll have to look at yet another smudger and go for a 2.2 or 2.0 power shift diesel.

Selling our mini to buy it though so Petrols the preference.

Thx


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I doubt very much you'll achieve the figures in a petrol, a diesel one will do >40mpg though.


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

I have a 2008 Galaxy 2.0 TDCI and only had it for a few months.
I have got 40.3 on the last fill up of nearly 600 miles. Mixture of driving including some on the motorways and taking 7 people on a couple of occasions.

Fuel wise seems to be pretty good for a car that is that big.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I would have thought you would get around 30 ish mpg out of it, but not much more around town


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Just buy the diesel and get it remapped, will be quicker than the petrol then (I think the diesel has 180bhp stock? So that'll remap to 220-230.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

The S Max deisel is 163bhp as its the same engine as the Mondeo and Galaxy and a remap will really enhance the driveability of the car and it will be handy when fully laden. If your looking at new just watch your warranty though, as a remap will void it if found so really you want a Remap that you can flash on and off youself like my EDS one or a Bluefin. Another quick power increase is a Box from the likes of DTUK, these fit to the wireing and are easy to put on and remove but the way they work isn't as reliable for the engine as a Remap is.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Well that depends who does the remap!! I've seen some crap maps in my time... try 100% injector duty cycle across 95% of the rpm band at 100% throttle..26psi spike and 24psi hold on a VNT15 turbo!!!!  
will kill the injectors and turbo with that!!

I think the DTUK boxes are switchable so you can run them more gently if you want although I don't see the point in that... MAX POWA!.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

You will be very, very lucky to get near the quoted figures. 

My Kuga achieves 35-38mpg on a full tank of going to work and back which is mostly around 20miles each way of mostly NSL, with me driving at around 70mph. If I stick to around 60mph it can touch 40mpg if I am lucky. Claimed Ford Figures is over 46mpg!

On a longer, good run I have seen 44mpg average but ford claim over 55mpg for this.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Shinyvec said:


> The S Max deisel is 163bhp as its the same engine as the Mondeo and Galaxy and a remap will really enhance the driveability of the car and it will be handy when fully laden. If your looking at new just watch your warranty though, as a remap will void it if found so really you want a Remap that you can flash on and off youself like my EDS one or a Bluefin. Another quick power increase is a Box from the likes of DTUK, these fit to the wireing and are easy to put on and remove but the way they work isn't as reliable for the engine as a Remap is.


The old S-Max Diesel is 163PS. The facelift model includes the 200PS model, but neither can have a bluefin map put on them. You need to get Superchips or a tuning house to do the map on the ECU directly.

For the OP, the 240PS ecoboost gets around 30-35mpg real world, and the 200PS diesel gets 40-50mpg.

If you want the automatic, the 2.2 diesel uses the durashift auto box rather than the powershift box.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2012)

I usually get around 42mpg out of our 2006 diesel SMax (136PS). This is mainly over a 50/50 split of dual carriageways and country roads.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

SteveyG said:


> The old S-Max Diesel is 163PS. The facelift model includes the 200PS model, but neither can have a bluefin map put on them. You need to get Superchips or a tuning house to do the map on the ECU directly.
> 
> For the OP, the 240PS ecoboost gets around 30-35mpg real world, and the 200PS diesel gets 40-50mpg.
> 
> If you want the automatic, the 2.2 diesel uses the durashift auto box rather than the powershift box.


Thanks Steve,

I'd be happy with 30 out of the 240PS petrol tbh, the mini cooper S is being sold to part fund it and does 31.7 ave (life long ave) so as long as its not mid 20's I'll go petrol.

Interesting that the 2.2 is not power shift, looks like I'll go for the 2.0 163 if I go diesel as I really want the dual clutch box, there doesn't seem to be much price difference between the 2.2 and 2.0, the box must be the reason.

The petrol one is rarer and cheaper (and faster).

Our driving is mostly extra urban and so if I can hit 30's I'll go petrol, test driving one on Saturday so I'll check the mpg.

Anyone know a decent ford dealer in Kent as I've heard ****ty service is the main ford failing these days and years of BMW ownership has rather spoiled me, had new fords in the 90's and 00's and customer service was awful.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianD1991 (Mar 30, 2011)

Our some Deckchairs on the rood of the mini


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi Barefaced .

You like the SMax?, anything to look out for?.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Danno1975 said:


> Interesting that the 2.2 is not power shift, looks like I'll go for the 2.0 163 if I go diesel as I really want the dual clutch box, there doesn't seem to be much price difference between the 2.2 and 2.0, the box must be the reason.


A few owners have the odd complaint about the power delivery of the 2.0 163PS in the Mondeo, but the auto box probably means you'd never notice.

The petrol is very nice though, and would have gone for the same engine in my Mondeo if I didn't have to commute to work every day.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

BrianD1991 said:


> Our some Deckchairs on the rood of the mini


Wotcha Bri.

We're having another baby  can't get isofix deckchairs ....


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

I find manufactures claims are often over the top on diesels but not far off with Petrol so the gap is often not as big as they like to portray


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

GJM said:


> I find manufactures claims are often over the top on diesels but not far off with Petrol so the gap is often not as big as they like to portray


http://www.ford.co.uk/Cars/S-MAX/FuelEconomyAndCO2Emissions

The figures here are spot on, but the official figures in the brochures are way off for the petrol models.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

SteveyG said:


> http://www.ford.co.uk/Cars/S-MAX/FuelEconomyAndCO2Emissions
> 
> The figures here are spot on, but the official figures in the brochures are way off for the petrol models.


Ouch, just seen the cost of the road tax!!!, somehow I thought it was £215 PA!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Danno1975 said:


> Ouch, just seen the cost of the road tax!!!, somehow I thought it was £215 PA!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think they've got that wrong. It's 194g/km which is £250.00. The Mondeo is £215.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2012)

Danno1975 said:


> Hi Barefaced .
> 
> You like the SMax?, anything to look out for?.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hi Danno,

Our SMax has been very reliable, I've pretty much got no complaints with it.

Drives and handles pretty well for a big car. I actually find that the 136PS diesel has enough performance for my needs. Never left wanting on a motorway and enough poke to overtake confidently on country roads.

Interior space is excellent and the seating makes it very versatile.

My only complaints are that the A pillars are quite thick and can effectively hide cars on roundabouts - you need to consciously look around the pillars in such situations.
The large dash can cause reflections low down on the screen in full sun. You actually get used to it and start looking through them rather than at them.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

SteveyG said:


> I think they've got that wrong. It's 194g/km which is £250.00. The Mondeo is £215.


Phew, as long as its not 450!!!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

To give you a real world MPG figure use the Urban & Combined figures claimed by the manufacturer and then find the figure halfway between the two.

e.g -

20mpg ubran
40mpg combined
real world = 30mpg

A little tip passed on to me by a japanese manufacturers drivetrain development engineer:thumb:


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

SteveyG said:


> http://www.ford.co.uk/Cars/S-MAX/FuelEconomyAndCO2Emissions
> 
> The figures here are spot on, but the official figures in the brochures are way off for the petrol models.


Good example is the Audi's, new TDI's cannot achieve near their claims but the petrol models are not far off at all


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

GJM said:


> Good example is the Audi's, new TDI's cannot achieve near their claims but the petrol models are not far off at all


Maybe, but he's after a Ford and the above is not true for Ford.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Was said on general but as don't really touch fords can't comment

Did run a new petrol focus and it got close to what they said


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

I've done 50k in my SMax (136 diesel Titanium Sport) since last April and love it.

My average has been around 45mpg although I'd estimate that 85-90% of my driving is motorway and A road.

The third row of seats are easy to use and legroom OK if the second row are slid forward although of course you lose boot space as a result.

No mechanical issues at all and even the tyres (234/45 R18) have lasted well (2 new sets of fronts in 50k excluding the bald one we had to replace when we first got it  and the nail damaged one 2 weeks later :wall.

Drives well for a car and brilliantly for an MPV which can seat 7 and swallow 2 metre long loads with ease; the Sport suspension is significantly better than standard too; I ran a Titanuim with the same engine and the X Pack (panoramic roof, posher seats, same 18" wheels/tyres but std suspension) between January & April last year and I believe the Sport spec on the last gen model gave firmer springs and dampers - can't find the exact spec online.

The standard car (for me at least) showed a tiny, and I mean tiny, hesitation when pressing into a corner - nothing major but it just stopped one from really pushing on - the sport suspension erradicates that completely IMO.

Decent equipment spec for me - Sony DAB stero, cruise, umpteen airbags, good climate control (ish) system and integrated handsfree etc.

Niggles? The seats are rather firm and long journeys for me can be a PITA literally and the silver highlights in the dash are crying out to be CF wrapped as they cheapan the otherwise excellent interior IMO. The climate control seems to have a mind of its own on colder mornings and insists on blasting me with warm air even on the 16 degree setting and the wipers have a rain sensing setting on intermittent setting only which is the only element which I find infuriating as they never seem to be in synch with the actual rain volume.

These are small issues in an otherwise brilliant motor car - the first company car in 18 years which I'd genuinely buy with my own money.

Here's mine


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

AndyC said:


> I've done 50k in my SMax (136 diesel Titanium Sport) since last April and love it.
> 
> My average has been around 45mpg although I'd estimate that 85-90% of my driving is motorway and A road.
> 
> ...


Wow, brilliant review, thanks Andy .


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Yep decided, this exact one 










Hopefully get a good deal drove a diesel after this and preferred the 240 ecoboost power shift, they'd closed before I could call them so have to speak to them Monday but I emailed them.

Also had the electronic brake a so no massive spackey handle, blinds as well as tints (greatnfor baby 3 in march) and fold down tables for the kids.

It did 26.1mpg in traffic from a reset mpg on the comp very in a very busy tombridge wells and out through a little village, did no more than 40. Took the 320d manual on rhe same route after and it did 27.7 on the same bit of traffic so promising for a big auto petrol.

V quick too, and I love the xsport trim, keyless ignition, panoramic roof and alcantara seats (which are a bit firm) its silver and the only fault was some curbing that they'll no doubt smart repair.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Nice motors

Wouldn't mind changing ka for one if fund permitted


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Danno1975 said:


> V quick too, and I love the xsport trim, keyless ignition, panoramic roof and alcantara seats (which are a bit firm) its silver and the only fault was some curbing that they'll no doubt smart repair.


X Sport trim FTW :thumb:

Does it have the satnav and reversing camera?


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

No, no Sat Nav, missed out on a petrol one in Wolverhampton.

Not too upset as it doesn't seem to be a most have like in an X5 etc.

Was more happy about the blinds and electronic parking brake..


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Danno1975 said:


> Yep decided, this exact one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Chip a few quid and get the wheels to Lepsons? Watch that roof - like a greenhouse unless you use the roof blinds and that was last winter!!!


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Had the blind shut yesterday tbh, might get it tinted even darker of its a prob . 

Good idea re alloys.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

So done the deal, should get it next weekend, said thanks but no thanks To the diamond bright paint protection.

Going to fabric guard the alcantara from the kiddies .

Shame it'll be wearing the wifes T7CEY plate.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Sorry meant ill be fabric guarding myself with chemical guys


----------

